# Pm-727m Face Plate



## lpeedin (Jul 4, 2016)

Looking for any input of removing the face plate on the PM-727M mill.  In particular, I'm not able to  
removed the L/H selector knob nor the 1/3/2 selector knob.  I loosened (to the point of removing) the set screw in each one, but they don't seem to want to budge.  

Wondering if there's a lock ring in there and if so, how do you get to it.  

For those that just have to know "why", I want to see how the DRO is mounted for possible replacement with an iGaging DRO so that I have all 3 axis on one display (TouchDRO/Android).  But, that is not the jest of my query - I simply need to know how to remove the face plate.

TIA,
Lee


----------



## jclouden (Jul 4, 2016)

There are 2 set screws threaded on top of each other in each knob.  Be careful not to drop the ball bearings that seat into the detent on the faceplate behind the knobs.  There may be more than 1 ball bearing in each knob.  Also be aware that the 2 set screws appear to be used to adjust the tension of the knobs against the faceplate.

Jon


Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks Jon - didn't think to check for 2 set screws. I'll check it out this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Jul 5, 2016)

Jon, that's exactly what I needed to know. And thanks for the heads up on the ball bearings. There are 2 sandwiched between each knob & the housing. I will most likely video the DRO replacement when I start that project. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MattK (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey 3D (or anyone else with a 727) Were you able to determine if you can get an iGauging scale mounted?

I'm curious myself too.  I'm waiting on my 727v to arrive so not sure just by looking at pictures.

I ordered 3 iGauging scales (EZ-View Plus) for X,Y, and Z which I intend to use with TouchDro.  I want to replace the quill dro with another so I can sum the quill + z together.

edit:  sorry for conjuring up an old/dead thread.  I misread the year.  found this in a search for "touchdro".


----------



## tweinke (Jul 11, 2017)

I just got my last two scales to do the same thing you are with touch dro. by eyeball the iGaging read head will be a tight fit in the hole but close in size to what is there. The original poster of this thread does not appear to be here anymore probably due to a technical glitch that merged all his posts with 3d shooters posts. I do know he was able to mount the scale on his 727 though. If memory serves me right he has a video on utube his name is Lee Peedin [ Tin Barn Time]
ng


----------



## MattK (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply.  I'll take a look.


----------



## MattK (Jul 11, 2017)

Couldn't post links in my last reply..  Looks like I found it:


----------



## tweinke (Jul 11, 2017)

That's it. Look over some of the projects he has done if you have some spare time. On my 727m I'm not worried about getting the read head behind the faceplate like he did


----------



## MattK (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm in the same boat.

Interestingly, he just posted another video today.  Looks like he switched it back to the stock scale.  I wonder why that is.  You can see that he added a shim where the scale mounts to the collar, as well as the the two screws he had in place for the cover plate.


----------



## tweinke (Jul 11, 2017)

Think he made a comment in one of his videos that he got a killer deal on that DRO, he is still using Touch DRO on his lathe. If I remember correctly he milled that collar shorter so he could get the read head under the face plate. I set my 3in1 up with iGaging scales and aMSP430 touch DRO setup and have been pretty satisfied with the results. The accuracy is pretty good and I'm sure for a bunch more money with glass scales would be even better but in my case dollars do have to be counted carefully. Sure does beat having to count hand wheel turns and remember all that.


----------

